# Ingersoll 1114AWS



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I have an Ingersoll 4WS (Noma F4316 actually, three bolt rear wheels), steel hood body and rear fenders, that I got free from my ex father in law without an engine back in 2003. It used to have a BS 14hp v-twin, but I installed a 15.5hp single BS Diamond I/C (Commercial Performance), modded the exhaust header to work, and it's been a workhorse for me these last 12 years now. *Always runs great*. I bought the engine in ebay way back then, a remanufactured BS for $250. It had the same bolt pattern and output shaft as the BS v-twin, so it bolted right in. Tranny and clutch/brake work fine. 

I replaced the deck spindles, even had the deck sandblasted, painted, and then I coated it with pickup bed liner (tuff stuff!!). Just recently though I got the dreaded skipping steering to the right. So I adjusted the bottom bushing at the steering gear and lubed everything. Good for now but it'll need work this winter (steering fan gear, bottom steering bushing, u-joints, basically any pivots/bushings for the steering). 

I lubed/greased the steering as much as I could and it really helped. But it could be much better. I like the old beast. In the fall I haul tarps loaded with huge leaf piles I cannot move on my own and Inge easily pulls 500lb piles to the curb. So I depend on the beast for more than just mowing the lawn. On the list of parts needed: steering shaft bottom bushing, steering fan gear, u-joints, basically any pivot/bushing for the steering.

The spray-bomb paint job of 2003 has held up ok. Inge works hard for me, pulling tarps of leaves to the curb in the fall, then sleep thru winter tarpped under the side deck till spring. Always ready to work but needs some fixing up again, so I'm looking for steering parts mostly. Andy in Green Bay


----------

